# 16v, 9a, 42mm ITB with EDIS..... Alpha-n msq wanted.



## kiwihigh (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I am newish to VWvortex (been lurking a long time) and have just got my engine back together after making up an ITB setup.

I was running the car on the standard intake with speed density which was fine but having read round a fair bit it looks like Alpha-n is where i should be looking for ITB's 

I am running 029y4 code and looking to see if i can track down a msq to get a bit of a jump start on tuning.
The car started on the old SD tune but its running super rich and when i switch it over to AN it runs just as rich and no matter what i take out of the VE table it doesn't alter the lamba which is sitting round 10 at idle.

I am a bit of a newb when it comes to this stuff.. i am reading fruiously but alot zooms over my head so laymens terms would be awesome. 

All assistance appreciated. 

Some Pics of the set up for those that are curious.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a few ITB msq's over on msruns you might want to check out. 

Just make sure you have Alpha-N selected in both the msq and in the project settings. If one of those isn't right it can cause the issue you're seeing.


----------



## kiwihigh (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea thats just what i have done 

Will change that over and give it another nudge.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## kiwihigh (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks need_a_VR6 I found your map and pinched your VE table :laugh:

I had not changed it in the Project menu (or in the configuration area megatune)
All of a sudden I had the correct measure on the side for TPS rather than Kpa.

My Wideband keeps resetting itself  i think i might have a bad earth, so didn't get to test the ratio but there was far less black smoke and the sniff'o'meter said its much better A/F


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

One of many! Just be aware that Alpha-N VE tables are *VERY* set up specific, so use what you took with a large grain of salt. That being said, enjoy and good luck!


----------



## kiwihigh (Aug 15, 2007)

Ran it for a while yesterday with the wideband going and found that the VE is a bit out but megalog viewer analysed it and puled a bit of fuel out and then the alternator spat the dummy.. 

Just needed something as a guide wich it has done nicely


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Depending on the setup you will want to move the tps bins around as well.


----------



## kiwihigh (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea i have changed them slightly, my TPS reading is round the 85 mark at idle.. shifted it down the table to give better resoloution. 

Alternator has new bearings in it so hopefully can put the car back together over the weekend and get back to tunning


----------

